# Das Jahr geht zu Ende – Ich sage danke!!!



## Dok (30. Dezember 2003)

Nun ist es wieder einmal so weit, ein Jahreswechsel steht an. Ich habe das bis jetzt immer dazu genutzt mir einmal alles von der Seele zu schreiben. Auch dieses Jahr bleibe ich dem treu.
Es ist viel passiert! Schönes, erfreuliches aber leider auch unschöne ärgerliche und traurige Dinge. Nicht alles betrifft mein Internetleben, aber dennoch hinterlassen diese Dinge Ihre Spuren und Eindrücke und haben damit doch irgendwie Einfluss auf meine arbeit hier. Leider vergehen nicht alle Dinge so wie dieses Jahr vergeht. Mit einigen Dingen müssen wir einfach lernen zu leben, ob wir wollen oder nicht.

Was mich als Privatperson angeht, so war es wohl eines der schlimmsten Jahre überhaupt für mich. Ich habe mir lange überlegt ob das überhaupt hier her gehört, habe mich aber dafür entschieden. Ich bitte alle die sich davon belästigt fühlen dies zu entschuldigen und bei dem nächsten Absatz weiter zu lesen. In meiner Familie gibt es seit langen eine vererbbare Augenkrankheit, die nicht ohne weiteres in en Griff zu bekommen ist. Meine Muter musste deswegen schon einige OP`s über sich ergehen lassen, aber richtig geholfen werden konnte ihr bis jetzt nicht. Vor 4 Monaten wurde auch mir eröffnet das ich an dieser Krankheit leide und kann nicht mehr leugnen das ich auf einem Auge kam noch sehen kann. Für mich als Computermensch ist das natürlich ein schwerer schlag. Auch Trauerfälle gab es dieses Jahr in meiner Familie und Bekanntenkreis. Daher begrüße ich diesen Jahreswechsel sehr, hat man doch immer den Endruck das ein neuer Abschnitt beginnt. Zu den wenigen schönen Augenblicken in diesem Jahr gehörten auch die Momente in denen ich die eine oder andere Weihnachtsaufmerksamkeit eines Boardis erhalten habe. Ich möchte mich auch an dieser Stelle noch einmal ganz Herzlich bei euch dafür bedanken!!! 

Das Internetjahr war nicht ganz so unerfreulich. Aber auch hier war nicht alle Tage Sonnenschein. Es gab immer wieder Ereignisse die sehr unerfreulicher Natur waren. So ist doch immer intensiver zu spüren das unsere Seite zum Teil unter starker Beobachtung steht, anders sind die Zahlreichen juristischen Abnahmungen nicht zu erklären. Zum Glück ist es uns bis jetzt noch immer gelungen solche Dinge so zu regeln das unsere Seite und die darin verstricken Member keinen schaden davon hatten. Schwer wurden solche Dinge aber immer dann, wenn die Zeitpunkt an dem man lieber einen Schritt zurück geht, verpasst wurde. 
Ich gebe zu das es nicht schön oder einfach ist mit ansehen zu müssen wie man obwohl man im Recht ist, das nicht publik machen kann weil die andere Seite Methoden anwendet, die man selber nicht anwenden würde, möchte oder kann. 
Leider wurden in jüngster Vergangenheit von vielen Fehler gemacht und nicht so gehandelt und reagiert wie man es eigentlich erwartet hätte. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle ganz klar sagen das auch von unserer/meiner Seite fehler gemacht wurden. Aber so manche Dinge die ich gesagt oder getan haben soll sind einfach unwahr. Ich möchte über vergangene Dinge keine neuen Diskussionen anfangen (zumindest nicht öffentlich), aber doch alle bitten sich alle Seiten anzuhören und sich dann Ihre eigene Meinung zu bilden. Last uns alle fair und ehrlich miteinander umgehen und uns nicht unser Hobby vermiesen. 
*Gerade wir Angler sind so stark wie wir uns wohl gesonnen und so schwach wie wir und uneinig sind!*
Aber ich glaube das wir hier nicht versammelt sind um uns mit anderen anzulegen oder zu streiten, sondern um Bekanntschaften zu pflegen und über unser Hobby zu reden. Und das sollte auch wieder mehr in den Vordergrund gestellt werden.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn wir alle das neue Jahr neu beginnen und die Vergangenheit ruhen lassen.

Auch im Jahr 2004 werden euch wieder einige neuen Dinge präsentieren können und wie immer versuchen euren wünschen nachzukommen. So sind ab sofort in dem Forum Homepagevorstellungen alle Seiten erwünscht die nicht *hauptsächlich* gewerblicher Natur sind. Ich freue mich schon eure Seite dort betrachten zu können.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch noch mal ein Wort zu Links in den Beiträgen sagen um die Missverständnisse der Vergangenheit auszuräumen. Das der Weg hier nicht ganz klar ist/war geht auch mich zurück. Ich hatte aber in der vergangenen Zeit einfach nicht die Nerven mich damit auseinander zu setzen. Ich bitte das zu entschuldigen.
Links zu Seiten mit folgendem Inhalt sind nicht erwünscht:
- Hauptgewerbliche Seiten aus der Angelbranche
- Seiten mit Illegalem Inhalt
Ich bitte nochmals *ALLE* sich bei Unklarheiten an mich zu wenden wenn Ihr eure Fragen nicht bei Teammitglied vorbringen wollt. Andere Quellen werden euch nicht immer die richtige Antwort geben können!

Die ersten Ereignisse im neuen Jahr werfen bereit jetzt Ihre Schatten voraus. An dieser Stelle sei vor allem das Norwegen-Treffen in Berlin und das Anglerboardtreffen am Edersee erwähnt. Gerade bei letzteren würde ich mich sehr freuen so viele wie möglich von euch kennen zu lernen.

Da ich schon jetzt wieder Gefahr laufe das dass hier keine mehr lesen mag, breche ich an dieser Stelle ab. 
Ich möchte mich aber trotzdem bei allen Besuchern, Mitgliedern, Partnern und Kunden recht herzlich für Ihre Unterstützung bedanken und wünsche euch allen und Euren Familien einen Guten Rutsch und ein sein friedliches und erfolgreiches Jahr 2004!

Martin Lahme (Dok)


----------



## Brummel (30. Dezember 2003)

*Ohne Worte (fast)*

Hi Dok,

Deinem Beitrag ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, hoffe daß jeder sich jeder sich die Zeit nimmt es durchzulesen und "sacken zu lassen". 
Hiermit schon mal die besten Wünsche für das neue Jahr an Dich und alle Boardies.

In diesem Sinne 

Brummel


----------



## Fitti (30. Dezember 2003)

Hey Dok,

Alles Gute für 2004 und dem Rest der Petrijünger/innen


----------



## Ace (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dok
Ich wünsche dir von Herzen alles Gute.
Komm gut ins neue Jahr, und mach weiter so einen klasse Job hier#6

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## pilker0815 (30. Dezember 2003)

Zwar bin ich noch ein


----------



## MaBe (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dok,
trotz der leider ab und zu öffentlich ausgetragenen Querälen:
Du machst das hier echt gut und das AB ist einfach spitze!
Ich wünsche Dir, Deiner Familie und allen Deinen Freunden alles Gute im neuen Jahr

Macht weiter so und Kopf hoch


----------



## wolle (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dok
ich möchte mich bei Dir bedanken für Deine geleistete Arbeit.Wünsche Dir und deiner Familie die beste Gesundheit und
ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2004#h


----------



## Matthias Bons (30. Dezember 2003)

hi,

beim lesen&nbsp;deiner "danksagung"&nbsp;musste ich an&nbsp;die stelle aus dem 3.&nbsp;herr der ringe film denken, in der sich die hobbits vor dem könig verneigen wollen......

WIR haben uns bei DIR zu bedanken !

ich wünsch dir (und den anderen ab-lern natürlich auch) einen guten rutsch und ein sehr gutes und schönes jahr 2004.

mfg

matthias

&nbsp;


----------



## STeVie (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi Dok,
ich wünsch dir alles gute fürs neue Jahr!
Mach weiter so...
Vieleicht treffen wir uns nächstes jahr irgendwann mal...


----------



## pilker0815 (30. Dezember 2003)

Sorry, aber irdendwie war bei mir "der Wurm dran/drinn".

So werde ich noch einmal neu beginnen.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Auch wenn ich noch ein "NEUER" bin, erlaube ich mir Dich mit DOK anzureden/-schreiben.

Ich freue mich, dass ich, neben den mir erhofften Themen zur Angelei, doch so viel Menschlichkeit vorfinde. Das ist in der heutigen Zeit nicht unbedingt mehr gegeben. Im heutigen Zeitalter der "Composterei" wird den Menschen der Verlust der Menschlichkeit und der Zugewinn des Automatismus nachgesagt.

Gut das es doch noch Menschen gibt und nicht nur COMPOSTER.

DOK!!

Das mit Deinen Augen ist gewiss ein Schicksalsschlag, aber Du darfst eines nicht vergessen:

"WER KEINE WÜNSCHE HAT, DER HAT AUCH KEINE ZIELE; WER KEINE ZIELE HAT DER GIBT SICH SELBER AUF. WER SICH SELBER AUFGIBT WEISS NICHT WOFÜR ER KÄMPFEN SOLL"

DAS!!!!!  soll Dir nicht passieren!!
Drum gib Dich nicht selber auf, sondern kämpfe; kämpfe für DEINE WÜNSCHE und somit für Deine ZIELE"!!!!! Es lohnt sich allemal.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe selber ein gaaaaanz klein wenig IT-Erfahrungen, weiß also auch, dass es, trotz aller Regeln, immer wieder ABTRÜNNIGE geben wird, die einem das Leben schwer machen.

Es sollte aber so sein, da die Mehrheit sich doch korrekt verhält, dass es Dich und alle Beteiligten bestärken möge. Mir ist klar, dass das nicht immer einfach ist, aber eines sollte Euch allen bewußt sein: "Dieses BOARD ist SUPERKLASSE" und das sollte doch durch eine Minderheit nicht kaputt zu machen sein.

Ich bin kein Heiliger und auch kein Philosph, aber ich möchte Euch, insbesondere Dich (DOK), ermutigen:
"Weiter so !!!"
"Nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken!!"

"Niemals den Mut verlieren, denn wer mutlos ist wird nicht gegen an gehen können!!"

Ich wünsche Dir/Euch und allen "BOARDIES" einen Guten Übergang in das Neue Jahr.
Vor allem aber Zuversicht, Gesundheit, Geborgenheit und Glück.

Würde mich freuen, wenn  wir uns im Neuen Jahr wieder einmal "lesen" können.

Bis dahin

Ciao, Servus und Tschüss


----------



## petipet (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dok,
Ich wünsche dir und deinen lieben vor allem gesundheitlich ein Gutes Neues Jahr. Danke für deine Arbeit.

Gruß...petipet#h


----------



## angeltreff (30. Dezember 2003)

Dok, ich will dass jetzt auch mal nutzen und mich beschweren. Beschweren über die viele, viele Zeit, die ich an das Board verloren habe. Zeit, in der ich andere, nützliche Dinge hätte tun können - wie abwaschen oder Müll runterbringen.

Aber nein, ständig lässt Du Dir etwas Neues einfallen, um mir hier noch mehr Zeit abzuknöpfen. Mein Bekanntenkreis besteht, von den gelegentlichen Boardtreffen abgesehen, nur noch aus Bits und Avataren. Ständig suche ich matrixmäßig die Buchse in meinem Nacken.

Aber trotzdem *Hut ab* vor Dir persönlich, weil Du Dir den Stress hier mit der Kinderbande (mich inklusive) antust. Bleibe so, wie Du bist und auf ein friedliches 2004.


----------



## hardliner (30. Dezember 2003)

pilker0815, das hast Du sehr schön geschrieben, #r

Dok, alles alles Gute auch im neuen Jahr für Dich und Deiner Familie!


----------



## ZwinckerEd (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi Dok, alles Gute für dich und deinen Lieben im neuen Jahr. 

Gruß Ed


----------



## Garfield0815 (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dok
Alles Gute im neuen Jahr und mach so weiter.
Gruß Garfield


----------



## Gnilftz (30. Dezember 2003)

Moin Dok,
ich kann mich dem posting von Pilker0815 nur anschliessen und nur noch hinzufügen:

Vielen dank für die Plattform, die uns hier zur Verfügung stellst, nimm Dir die Querulanten nicht zu Herzen, ich denke der überwiegende Teil der Members ist seeeehr zufrieden mit dem Board. Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, das hoffentlich erfreulicher für Dich verläuft!!!
Allen anderen Boardies auch einen guten Rutsch, Gesundheit, Glück und vorallem viele schöne Erlebnisse und Angeltage bei unserem schönen Hobby!!!
Petri
Heiko #h


----------



## theactor (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ach, DOK, wenn Du wüsstest, wieviel Freude Du mir schon mit dieser Plattform gemacht hast!
Ich habe durch das Board schon sooo viele nette, interessante Menschen kennengelernt.. einfach irre!

Ich weiß nicht, was hinter den Kulissen alles abgeht -- denke aber doch, dass letztlich die Zahl der Querulanten im Board in der deutlichen Minderheit ist.

Jüngstes Beispiel: das Boardtreffen an der Küste mit über 40 Bordies.. sagenhaft!!!

Das alles geht auf Deine und Eure Arbeit zurück -- und ich denke, Du/Ihr könnt zu recht sehr stolz auf Eure Arbeit sein!

Ich bin jedenfalls (mehrmals am Tag) mehr als happy, ein Boardie zu sein!!

Guten Rutsch und viele Grüße,

Sönke (alias theactor) #h


----------



## Wedaufischer (31. Dezember 2003)

@PeWi, da hast du uns wohl alle aus dem Herzen geschrieben. Danke und #r für deine Zeilen.

@Dok, ich wünsch dir und allen Boardies einen guten Rutsch und ein gutes und schönes Jahr 2004. Vor allen Dingen Glück und Gesundheit.


----------



## Albatros (31. Dezember 2003)

Hi Dok#h

na das war doch ein schönes Schlusswort zum Jahreswechsel. Ich wünsche Dir und auch allen anderen viel Gesundheit und einen guten Rutsch in`s neue Jahr :m


----------



## soeketroete (31. Dezember 2003)

Hi DOK,
ich bin erst seit gut sechs Wochen dabei, und fühl mich hier als fanatischer Angler, Quatscher, Fachsimpler etc. echt gut aufgehoben. 
Das Board ist der Hammer und ich wünsche Dir und den Deinen alles Gute für das neue Jahr und vielen Dank dafür, dass du diese Palttform nicht nur am Leben hälst, sondern mit Leben füllst.


----------



## Mühle (31. Dezember 2003)

Guten Abend,

möchte auch die Gelegenheit wahrnehmen und Dok meine besten Wünsche mitteilen und mich bedanken für ein weiteres Jahr Anglerboard, welches zwar an Streitereien reicher gewesen sein mag als die vorigen.  Aber wie schon erwähnt wurde: Für die allermeisten der Boardis ist das AB einfach eine große Bereicherung, weil man zwanglos nette Mitangler kennenlernt, was ansonsten nicht so unkompliziert von statten geht.
Danke und guten Rutsch!#h 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## HeinzJuergen (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dok!

Ich bin ja  nun schon lange dabei.
Nicht immer finde ich Zeit zum posten und kommentieren.
In letzter Zeit war ich eh' ein bisserl ratlos.
Hatte keinen Plan, was da so hinter den Kulissen abgelaufen war.

Aber ich weiß, daß ich hier eine Plattform gefunden habe, auf der ich mich mit Gleichgesinnten austauschen kann. Wo man immer Rat bekommt. Wo immer ein Scherz verstanden wird.

Manche Beziehungen sind hinter den Kulissen entstanden.
Viele Anregungen konnte ich umsetzen und vielleicht manche Erfahrungen weitergeben.

Vielen Dank für alles! (und Dank an Mühle, daß er wieder menschlich aussieht
:q

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
und Gesundheit und Wohlstand,

Heinz Jürgen


----------



## sitzangler (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dok,

vielen Dank für Deine Arbeit.
Für Dich und Deine Familie einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein glückliches zufriedenes 2004.


                                               der sitzangler


----------



## Jirko (31. Dezember 2003)

glück ist die einzige sache der welt, die sich verdoppelt, wenn man sie teilt... mein resümee aus deinem hervorragenden jahresschlußwort doc, dafür bekommst du #6 #6 #6

in der stetig wachsenden AB-gemeinde wird man immer wieder mit problemen und diskrepanzen konfrontiert werden... nur sollten wir uns über eines bewußt sein... die probleme, mit welchen wir in der vergangenheit gelebt haben und auch zukünftig leben werden, sind garkeine probleme jungs!

iran 40.000 tote... jährlich hungersnöte und leidende und sterbende kinder in der 3. welt... ehekrisen... unheilbare krankheiten... verlust des arbeitsplatzes mit unvorhersehbaren konsequenzen... und und und... DAS SIND PROBLEME... nicht die, mit welchen wir uns beschäftigen! 

mag zwar etwas melancholisch klingen liebe boardies... aber es ist so.

und daher möchte ich meinen persönlichen dank auch an unserem doc richten... dank für das, was du geschaffen hast, dank für das, was du in der letzten zeit alles bewältigen mußtest und noch bewältigen mußt und dennoch immer das schlichtende schwert finden, um uns alle daran zu erinnern, worum es uns in unserem AB eigentlich geht: spaß haben, klönen, mal ne träne wegdrücken, über unser leidenschaftliches hobby philosophieren, emfpehlungen aussprechen, hilfe geben und nehmen... und und und...

...in diesem sinne auch dir und deiner familie alles erdenklich gute im neuen 04 und der wunsch, daß deine plattform weiter wächst und gedeiht... mach weiter so doc #6 #h


----------



## Dorschjäger (31. Dezember 2003)

Auch ich möchte mich anschließen allen Boardies ein gutes und segensreiches Jahr 2004 zu wünschen.

@Dok

vor allem dir und deiner Familie wünsche ich alles Gute!

Dank allen Moderatoren für ihren unermüdlichen Fleiß.


In dem Sinn machts alle gut.

Euer Dorschjäger #h #h


----------



## heinerv (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dok,

bin erst im laufenden Jahr auf diese Seite gekommen. Seitdem vergeht eigentlich kein Tag wo ich nicht - meistens mehrmals -
hier hereinschaue.
Das allein spricht schon für sich.

Aaaber:

ich habe hier sehr gute Berichte gelesen 
                     sehr gute Tipps bekommen
                     viel Neues erfahren.

Und auch (beim  2. Bay.Boardtreffen) viele sehr nette Boardies
kennengelernt. 

Dafür gilt Dir mein herzlichster Dank.
Für das Neue Jahr und die Zukunft wünsche ich Dir, daß sich Deine
gesundheitlichen Probleme nicht verschlimmern. Für die Arbeit am und im Board weiterhin viel Kraft und Mut.

Allen Moderatoren natürlich auch den Dank für ihre Arbeit und ALLES GUTE im Neuen Jahr.

Und selbstverständlich alles Boardies die besten Wünsche für die
Zukunft 

und uns allen viel   PETRI HEIL


Heinerv


----------



## Olga (31. Dezember 2003)

Was soll ich da noch sagen, ich denke es gibt nicht viele Menschen die so viel Zeit opfern und die Mühe aufbringen so einen Ort wie er hier enstanden ist zu schaffen.

Danke Doc:m  
Eine kleine Geschichte am Rande fehlt mir dazu noch ein
Bei meinem letzten Norgetripp habe ich einen mir Unbekannten an einer Tanke angesprochen und ihn gefragt ob er hier seie zum Fischen,wie kann es anders sein,er war zum Fischen bei den Nörgs.
Die Seekarte wurde ausgerollt und die besten Plätze wurden besprochen und im nächsten Jahr fahren wir gemeinsam zum Fischen nach Norge.
Was ich damit sagen will,Angeln verbindet und das ist doch in der heutigen Zeit nicht gerade selbstverständlich und so sollten wir es hier auch sehen,trotz des ganzen ärgers den es wohl schon gegeben hat.
Wir alle sind Menschen und wir machen alle Fehler und aus diesem Grunde sollte man sich auch immer wieder die Hand reichen und Verzeihen können und nicht immer mit dem Kopf durch die Wand wollen.
Wir sind doch hier unter Kollegen die alle das gleiche Anliegen haben,ich hoffe ich habe mich hier nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt und in diesem Sinne

Ein gutes neues Jahr für euch alle und macht das Beste daraus #h #h


----------



## Quappenqualle (31. Dezember 2003)

Auch von mir 'nen guten Rutsch und ein großartiges neues 2004. Vor allem, dass  Du gesund bleibst/wirst, dass Du möglichst häufig ans Wasser kommst, dass Du glücklich bist, Erfolg hast und die Deinen Dich lieben.:l 

Von mir jedenfalls VIELEN DANK! Das Board ist wie ein neues Laster, wenn mann's nicht kennt, weiß man gar nicht, was man verpasst...#h


----------



## KampfKater (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Doc und alle anderen Boardies!


Ich wünsch Euch allen ebenfalls einen GUTEN RUTSCH und ein
GUTES JAHR 2004. 

@Doc
ich bin noch nicht recht lang im Board, kann Dir zu dem was Du da auf die Beine gestellt hast nur gratulieren. 
ich hoffe, Du bekommst das mit deinem Auge in den Griff und wünsch Dir sowie allen anderen hier vor allem Gesundheit im Neuen Jahr!


Prosit 2004!!
Robert


----------



## Tiffy (31. Dezember 2003)

@ Dok,

vielen Dank für das Board und Deine unermüdliche Arbeit die Du immer wieder ins Anglerboard steckst. Für Dich persönlich alles Gute im neuen Jahr, Gesundheit und Glück :m

@ Boardies,

vielen Dank für Euer dabeisein. Es macht mir immer persönlich ne Menge Spaß hier zu lesen und zu stöbern. Der Inhalt kommt von Euch und der Inhalt ist gigantisch geworden. Ich wünsche Euch allen ebenfalls ein glückliches neues Jahr und rutscht gut rein #h


----------



## Zanderfischer (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dok,

auch ich möchte mich für ein erlebnisreiches Jahr im AB bedanken.

Mach weiter so#6 #r #6


----------



## scholle01 (31. Dezember 2003)

Es wurde eigentlich alles geschrieben. #r #r 
Kann mich an dieser Stelle den Vorpoastern nur anschliessen.#h 

WIR HABEN ZU DANKEN !!


----------



## Heringsbändiger (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dok,

danke für Deine Arbeit, die Du für das beste Board der Welt geleistet hast. Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie alles Gute
und vor allem Gesundheit für das kommende Jahr.

Auch allen anderen Boardies viel Glück und Gesundheit in 2004.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Dezember 2003)

Das sind wunderschöne Worte zum Jahresabschluß. Super Dok.
Ich will mich dann mal gleich bei den Danksagern mit einreihen und das selbe machen. 
Vielenn Dank für dieses tolle Forum und euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## havkat (31. Dezember 2003)

Moin!

Danke Scheffe!

Danke Boardies!

Allen einen guten Rüberrutsch und ein entspanntes, in jeder Beziehung erfolgreiches 2004.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. Dezember 2003)

Alles Gute für den Chef !!:m 
Kommt gut rüber und bleib gesund und munter.

Klasse das es dieses Forum hier im Internet gibt, DANKE !! :k  #h


----------



## C.K. (31. Dezember 2003)

Je später man in diesen Tread landet, um so schwieriger wird es, die richtigen Wort zu finden, da alles geschrieben wurde! #6

@Dok
Ich danke Dir persönlich das Du trotz aller Schwierigkeiten und schlaflosen Nächte, dieses Board auch im nächsten Jahr weiter bestehen, pflegen und wachsen lässt. Davor ziehe Dir gegenüber den vituellen Hut. :m 
Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie viel Glück und Erfolg für das neue Jahr.

@all
Ich danke Euch allen, für die vernünftige und kolligiale Mitarbeit, die das Board so interessant werden lassen.

Ich danke allen, die ich dieses und die Jahre davor, persönlich kennenlernen durfte und für die vielen und vergnüglichen Stunden am Wasser mit Euch.

In diesen Sinne, das Jahr 2003 ist tot, es lebe das Jahr 2004!


----------



## tidecutter (31. Dezember 2003)

hallo allerseits,

von mir besten dank an alle boardies, vor allen denen, die mir zu den vielen fragen antworten gaben und natürlich auch an den initiator der seite, dok, der dies ja erst möglich macht. 

eine guten rutsch und feiert schön. wir sehen uns in 2004.

grüße aus berlin

der tidecutter


----------



## Pete (31. Dezember 2003)

der worte sind viele schöne und auch bewegende gesagt...bin zum teil sogar leicht emotional angerührt von der dankbarkeit und ehrlichkeit unserer wahren member...möge sich diese gemeinschaft auch im nächsten jahr weiter entwickeln...

lasst uns im umgang miteinander in zukunft auch immer an die worte denken, die hier heute so niedergeschrieben werden...so werden wir alle anstehenden probleme menschlich vernünftig meistern...

dir, lieber martin, besten dank für deine treue und ausdauer...es gab so manchen moment, da hätte man die sache hingeschmissen, stimmts?
auch im umgang damit  bist du zu unser aller chef geworden...


----------



## sebastian (31. Dezember 2003)

JA DANKE. Dieses Board hier macht einem oder einem und seinen Mods sicher einige Schwierigkeiten und ich finde es bemerkenswert das sich jemand so freiwillig (oder auch nicht  )
darum kümmert.

....----------------____DANKE___----------------....

Wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr, mmhhh schrieben 
ICH SCHAFF DIE 1000 noch !!!!!!


----------



## Mac Gill (31. Dezember 2003)

Guten Rutsch in das Jahr 2004.

Mögen alle Wünsche wahr werden und alle Gesund und erfolgreich im neuen Jahr sein.

@Dok
Ich hoffe, dass die heutige Medizin deine Augen wieder heilen kann!!


Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Luigipalermo (31. Dezember 2003)

Sehr geehrter Herr Martin Lahme,

ich nutze die Gelegenheit Ihnen hiermit meinen Respekt zu zollen.

Es ist nicht leicht, schon gar nicht wenn man solche drastischen gesundheitlichen Nachrichten erhält, eigene Fehler öffentlich zuzugeben. In Ihren Ausführungen haben Sie dies getan:

Zitat:
"Ich gebe zu das es nicht schön oder einfach ist mit ansehen zu müssen wie man obwohl man im Recht ist, das nicht publik machen kann weil die andere Seite Methoden anwendet, die man selber nicht anwenden würde, möchte oder kann. 
Leider wurden in jüngster Vergangenheit von vielen Fehler gemacht und nicht so gehandelt und reagiert wie man es eigentlich erwartet hätte. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle ganz klar sagen das auch von unserer/meiner Seite fehler gemacht wurden."
Zitat Ende!

Außerdem haben Sie in unserem Telefonat vom letzten Sonntag
ähnliche Dinge zu mir gesagt, die in die gleiche Richtung gehen. 
Gerade mir, der hier als besonders scharfzüngiger Kritiker einiger Vorgänge gilt, geht es schon sehr unter die Haut, wenn jemand solche privaten Schicksalschläge hinnehmen muß wie Sie! 
Ich melde mich hier öffentlich, weil ich Ihnen persönlich Mut machen möchte. Es sind schon einige Patienten geheilt worden, alleine durch deren eigenen Willen. Jemand, der sich bei so vielen unterschiedlichen Meinungen und Interessen, immer wieder durchsetzen kann, der hat einen starken Willen. Fokusieren Sie diese Energie gegen Ihre Krankheit. Das trägt mit Sicherheit zu Ihrer Genesung bei. Das wünsche ich Ihnen aufrichtig!
Ich bin bestimmt kein Freund von einigen Akteuren hier im Board und deren Verhalten, aber in solchen Momenten ist es für mich absolut zweitrangig, wer wem etwas ankreidet oder nicht; wer wann etwas gesagt hat oder nicht. (da bin ich absolut Jirkos Meinung, der auf die wirklichen Probleme in der Welt ansatzweise hingewiesen hat)
Ich ziehe den Hut vor Ihrer Leistung, das Anglerboard so weit gebracht zu haben! Respekt!
Da vergangene Jahr scheint für Sie insgesamt ein schwieriges Jahr gewesen zu sein. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Ihnen berichten, dass solche Zeiten neu Kraft bringen können. Die Ereignisse, die ich hier seit ca. Ende September mitverfolgt habe, haben dem AB und somit auch Ihnen ganz schön zugesetzt. Wie Sie bereits schon festgestellt haben, liegen die Fehler (wie immer im Leben) auf beiden Seiten der jeweils Beteiligten. 
Ihre öffentliche Bekennung zu den eigenen (also auch denen Ihrer Mitarbeiter), ist der erste Weg zu Besserung.... wie man immer so schön sagt. 
Ich habe den Eindruck auch aus unserem Telefonat vom Sonntag gewonnen, dass Sie nun auf dem richtigen Weg sind; Eigenanalyse zu betreiben, den eigenen Stall auszumisten und dann neu anzugreifen!
Ich wünsche Ihnen hierfür ein "glückliches Händchen"
und vor allem Wünsche ich Ihnen die Kraft Ihre Krankheit zu besiegen!


freundliche Grüße und einen guten Rutsch, sendet

Uwe Bernecker


----------



## wodibo (31. Dezember 2003)

> Gerade wir Angler sind so stark wie wir uns wohl gesonnen und so schwach wie wir uns uneinig sind!



Martin, auch wenn es sentimental klingt. Deine Worte haben mir bei meiner privaten S..... Kraft gegeben. Ja, wir Angler sind ein komisches Völkchen. Wir streben nach Einheit und Anerkennung in der Öffentlichkeit, wir versuchen uns eine Community aufzubauen, wir wollen einfach nur Angler sein und treten uns mit Kinkerlitzchen selber ins Knie. DAV und VDSF mit ihren Sesselpupern sind eher Stolpersteine als Vertreter einer riesigen Interessengemeinschaft.

Ich bin schon ne ganze Weile dabei, in letzter Zeit zwar leider weniger aber immernoch mit Herz.

Und jedem der hier im AB stänkern muß oder will sei gesagt:

*Junge, Du machst Dich lächerlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

GUTEN RUTSCH EUCH ALLEN


----------



## Kalle25 (31. Dezember 2003)

Martin,

ich möchte mich einfach mit einem herzlichen Dankeschön an Dich wenden.


----------



## Ossipeter (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dok,

meinen herzlichsten Dank für deine Arbeit.
Ich wünsch dir und den Boardies Alles Gute und vor allen Dingen Gesundheit.


----------



## rob (31. Dezember 2003)

ich schliess mich den anderen an und wünsch dir alles gute für dich und deine familie!!!
möchte auch danke für alles sagen,freu mich über dieses tolle board und seine member!!!
euch allen einen guten rutsch und das beste für nächstes jahr.
auf das all unsere wünsche und träume in erfüllung gehen#h
lg rob


----------



## Kunze (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dok!

Ich wünsche dir und deinen Angehörigen einen guten Rutsch und 

Alles Gute, vor allem Gesundheit im neuen Jahr.:m #h 

PS: Bleib so wie du bist. :m


----------



## ollidi (31. Dezember 2003)

Hi Dok,

alles Gute für das Neue Jahr. 
Alle anderen Leistungen von Dir bzgl. des AB kann man nicht in Worte fassen. :m


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Dezember 2003)

Deine Worte gingen wirklich unter Haut. Umso mehr bin ich dir dankbar für diese Plattform. Es ist ein Anglerstammtisch der immer Besuch hat. Zu jeder Zeit kann man Quasseln, Tips holen, Tips geben oder auch mal streiten.

Ich wünsche dir und deinen Lieben alles erdenklich Gute für 2004.

Danke Cheffe#h


----------



## fly-martin (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Martin

Alles Gute und einen guten Rutsch wünscht Dir Dein Namensvetter!

Es war nicht immer leicht, hat aber viel Spaß gemacht!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2003)

BESCHEID!!!


----------



## kämml (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dok

Alles Gute und ein Glückliches neues Jahr 2004 auch von mir

Bin erst seit kurzem dabei, und macht riesig Spass.


 Auch allen andern Boardern, krumme Ruten und genügend Wasser unterm Kiel! #h


----------



## masch1 (31. Dezember 2003)

@ Martin (dok)

ich schähme mich daß ich keine Worte finde die das ausdrücken können was du für uns bedeutest und wie sehr wir dich und dein Werk schätzen deshalb nur ein einfaches 

#h danke #h


----------



## schlot (31. Dezember 2003)

Schließe mich an und wünsche Dir einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, möge es besser werden als das vergangene!


----------



## THD (1. Januar 2004)

Hi Dok,
ich bin (leider) erst 3 Monate im Board und möchte mich mal bedanken, hier passiert wirklich was Erstklassiges.
Dok, die Moderatoren und die Member gestalten hier eine große Bereicherung für mich.
Hier werden schnell, fachlich fundiert und auf breiter Front die verschiedensten Themen behandelt - sowas habe ich bisher
noch nicht woanders erlebt.
Danke - euch allen einen guten Start ins Jahr 04.
Und Dok wünsche ich besonders eine Heilung oder Linderung seiner gesundheitlichen Probleme und ein "dickes Fell" bei den
Problemen die dieses tolle Forum leider so mit sich bringt.

Nochmal Danke und Gruß THD


----------



## elefant (1. Januar 2004)

Hallo Dok
Alles Gute im neuen Jahr!
Vielen Dank für dieses schöne Anglerboard!
Ebenfalls Dankeschön und mein Respekt für Dein Engagement und die Arbeit,die hier 'drin steckt!
Lass Dich nicht unterkriegen und mach weiter so!!!


----------



## schroe (1. Januar 2004)

Hallo Dok,
das Jahr ist um und ich wünsche Dir ein frohes, erfolgreiches und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr.
Hiermit möchte ich Dir, dem Team und allen Membern ein aufrichtiges Danke für das Vergangene und das Kommende sagen.


----------



## schroe (1. Januar 2004)

Guten Morgen Achim,
trotz oder gerade wegen der traurigen Nachricht, wünsche dir ein besseres, gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr.
Mein tiefempfundenes Beileid zu dem Verlust eines dir nahestehenden Menschen.
Deine Worte im AB freuen mich persönlich sehr und treffen wie kaum ein anderes Posting zuvor, den Nagel auf den Kopf.
Wie belanglos sind doch diese "lächerlichen" Boardstreitereien verglichen mit der Härte des wirklichen Lebens.
Das habe ich mich in den letzten vier Wochen so oft gefragt. Menschen die einem persönlich ausgesprochen sympathisch sind, bekommen sich aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen in die Flicken und tun sich gegenseitig weh. Wofür?
Wie gesagt, mich freut es, obwohl des traurigen Hintergrundes dich wieder im Board zu sehen.

Viele liebe Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## duck_68 (1. Januar 2004)

.....


----------



## Jo (1. Januar 2004)

Servus Dok,

es ist zwar schon alles gesagt hier aber ich glaube in diesem Fall ist auch die x-te Wiederholung nicht zu viel (ist sonst eher nicht meine Sache).


Was hier im AB abläuft an Tipps und  Diskussionen und Unterhaltung und persönlichen Kontakten und und und ......rund um unser aller Hobby Angeln das ist einfach spitzenmäßig und lässt sich mit Worten gar nicht ausreichend beschreiben.

Das ist der Verdienst von Dir Dok und Deinem Team. Dafür herzlichen Dank.

Persönlich wünsche ich Dir für das Jahr 2004 alles Gute, vor allem Gesundheit und  die Kraft, die kommenden Herausforderungen zu meistern.


Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## holk (1. Januar 2004)

DANKE DOK  &  ALLES GUTE   



GRUSS HOLGER


----------



## Supporter (1. Januar 2004)

Hi Dok.....Danke für alles und Kopf hoch,niemals aufgeben.Das Board ist doch wohl das BESTE was es gibt.Alles Gute in 2004 wünsche ich Dir und allen anderen......#6


----------



## gismowolf (1. Januar 2004)

Hallo Dok !
Danke für Deine Bemühungen,daß das Board das ANGLERBOARD
geblieben ist!
Wünsche BESTE  GESUNDHEIT und viele LICHTBLICKE 
und natürlich


----------



## Trollvater (1. Januar 2004)

Hallo DOC !! #6 #6 

Auch ich schließe mich  all den anderen guten Wünschen an ,und wünsche Dir alles Gute für Dich und Deiner Familie !!!
Auch ich möchte  Danke für alles sagen,freu mich über dieses tolle Board und seine Member !!!Denn ich weiß wieviel Zeit gerade bei der  PC "Arbeit" hängen bleibt!!
Auch ich wünsche Dir ,Doc und Deiner Familie und allen Membern einen guten Rutsch und das Beste für das nächstes Jahr,auf das all unsere Wünsche und Träume in Erfüllung gehen.




:a :a Gruß Trollvater :s :s


----------



## Raubfischjäger (1. Januar 2004)

Hi, DOK!

DANKE für deine Mühe, das Board so zu machen, wie es jetzt ist.

Ich hoffe, du kannst deine Augenkrankheit heilen, oder wenigstens abschwächen.

ICH WÜNSCHE ALLEN EIN FROHES, ERFOLGREICHES UND GLÜCKLICHES JAHR 2004!!!!!!!!#h #h


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Januar 2004)

Was kann ich da noch zufügen?
Alles wurde schon gesagt!

DANKE DOK !!! #6


----------



## wildbootsman (1. Januar 2004)

Jo, auch von mir alles Gute udn Gesundheit - weiter so und auf ein tolles Anglerboard.

Wildi


----------



## Laksos (2. Januar 2004)

Danke Dok,

für deine Worte. War richtig gut, was du geschrieben hast!  

Und da es dir ein Anliegen ist und du das einzige offizielle AB-Treffen des Jahres am Edersee schon selbst angesprochen hast:

Mach' bitte frühzeitigst jetzt sofort und riesig fett Werbung für das Edersee-Treffen 2004 am 1. September-Wochenende vom 3.-5. September 2004!

Vielleicht kann man das ja ähnlich professionell und mit Sponsorenunterstützung und deren Anwesenheit promoten, wie das Norgetreffen in Berlin!


----------



## alfnie (6. Januar 2004)

Moin Dok,

in 10 Jahren  - das AB hat dann wohl 50.000 Members -
wird Dir das, was Dir heute im AB-Zusammenhang manchmal
graue Haare beschert, als bereits längst vergessene Bagatellen
erscheinen. Schon vor Deiner bisherigen Leistung ziehe
ich respektvoll den Hut.

Ein frohes neues Jahr + gute Besserung !


----------



## Karstein (7. Januar 2004)

Auch von meiner Seite aus ein erfolgreiches, besonders aber gesundes und glückliches neues Jahr, DOK!

Das, was Du unter dem Namen Anglerboard einmal in´s Leben gerufen hast, geht über das "normale" Hobby Angeln ja schon weit hinaus. Ich bin erst seit November Mitglied bei euch, aber die ganzen symphatischen Kontakte - sei es auf geschriebener und telefonischer Basis als auch beim persönlichen Kontakt - sind wirklich eine wunderschöne Bereicherung in unserem Alltag! Und neben dem Fachsimpeln mit Gleichgesinnten kommen wir ja auch zum Lachen auf der Witzeseite, zum Nachdenken bei kritischen Beiträgen und zum mit Dir geteilten Ärger bei einigen "Unverbesserlichen".

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn auch Du die Zeit und den langen Weg in die Reihen unseres Norwegen-Eventes  finden würdest, damit wir uns dort persönlich kennenlernen!

Weiter so und toitoitoi mit Gruß aus der Hauptstadt

Karsten


----------



## muddyliz (7. Januar 2004)

Auch von mir herzlichen Dank, in allererster Linie an Dok, aber auch an die Mods und an die unermüdlichen Lieferanten von Beiträgen, Meinungen, Vorschlägen, Tipps, guten Ratschlägen usw.
Dok, dir und deiner Familie wünsche ich v.a. Gesundheit und mal öfter Ruhe in dieser hektischen Zeit. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, mit Hektik und Stress machst du dich nur kaputt. Und dann hast du nichts davon , deine Familie auch nicht und ebensowenig das Board. Mein Vorschlag: Geh' mal wieder öfter angeln oder was dir sonst so richtig Spaß macht.
Petri Heil und Glück auf
muddyliz


----------

